# First String vs America's Best vs ???



## ontargetvail (Jan 8, 2014)

There are many quality string builders on here that are ready to help. Since you don't have access to a press, you can either by a set and have your shop install them or send your bow to one of the string makers that also can super tune it for you for about the same money you are looking to spend already. Americas Best strings have never been very good to me and I always change them out with a custom set of strings. I used to send my bows to John's Custom Strings, but now I tune my own bows since I now have my own equipment. Other tuners/string builders that get rave reviews are Tony219, Ex-Wolverine and I am sure there are more, but I cant think of their names at the moment. Hope this helps.


----------



## pugetarcher (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks! But, I'm still stuck with the same problem - how do I judge one string builder vs another? Is it reputation? Looking at ex-wolverine, 60x, Twisted X, and a couple others - I'm not sure how else to judge.


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

I had a bad customer service experience with first string so will never even give them another opportunity . have stock ABBs on my current bow, no complaints other than heavy waxing seemed to bleed some 
black onto the orange. had 60x on my old bow, will be going with 60x again when I need to replace my current set


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I have been shooting first string premium custom strings for 3 years and so far so good..they build IMHO a stable string with very little to no stretch or rotation.I will be shooting there xitwire on my 3d bow this year. And has been said there are several good builders here but I have never used them but I do know they make a very nice looking string.everyone's opinions about strings are just like the ford Chevy debate I had a bad experience with winners choice.some folks rave how good they are I have a different opinion. Give first string a try or 60x or ex wolverine or some of them guys.if you don't like them change them and bind a set that you like


----------



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

I can't speak to the First String brand as I have never seen them or shot them. But I can say that I would personally never use the ABB strings again. I have had 2 sets of the platinum and have seen probably about a dozen now. Same material as everyone else, but had terrible issues with the peep rotation, and lengths coming in that were inaccurate. Cant believe $160 is the cost and that people are paying it, but they are no different or any more special than some much cheaper. Just my opinion. I believe with a spool of 452x you can get about 6 complete sets out of it... for the cost of the spool. Granted there is the serving and the labor, but with cost of material going into one set being like $12 or so, not sure how $148 of labor comes into play personally.


----------



## rockinbowhunter (Jul 26, 2007)

Just judge the once you try them. Check out warranties etc.
www.korbinsarchery.com


----------



## pugetarcher (Mar 1, 2013)

Got it - I guess I'll just go with who feels right then. Thanks guys!


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

This is just my personal opinion, but it seems that once a reputable string co. starts to "manufacture" strings for the different bow companies, their quality seems to take a dive, not all, but most. I am not going to name names, because I build my own strings and can't give you real life comparisons, but I feel if you select someone who builds with the material you prefer, and will work with you, talk to you, then you should be a happy camper with your new threads! BTW, I myself would not pay more then $90 for a set of strings when you can get good quality for around $55-$70.


----------



## pugetarcher (Mar 1, 2013)

mfr22 I've experienced the same thing in a number of industries, so I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Tons of great string makers out there. These range from the part time guy that builds a couple sets a week in his basement to the big dogs that have 50+ employees. The one thing is that none of them would be where they are today if they made crappy strings. Their reputations are built over years of great service and happy customers. I also wouldn't judge a company based on their OEM work. I don't think any of them put the same process into a $100 set that they do into a $25 OEM set.


----------



## pugetarcher (Mar 1, 2013)

60X said:


> Tons of great string makers out there. These range from the part time guy that builds a couple sets a week in his basement to the big dogs that have 50+ employees. The one thing is that none of them would be where they are today if they made crappy strings. Their reputations are built over years of great service and happy customers. I also wouldn't judge a company based on their OEM work. I don't think any of them put the same process into a $100 set that they do into a $25 OEM set.


thanks for the "big dog" perspective!


----------

